# Niye ahlaklı namuslu ve düzgün bi insan olmayı düşünmüyosun. Çokmu zor be insan."



## Mariachristina

Merhaba 

Could anyone translate this for me please?
Çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## Gemmenita

Mariachristina said:


> Niye ahlaklı namuslu ve düzgün bi insan olmayı düşünmüyosun. Çokmu zor be insan."



Merhaba Mariachristina,

First I have to add the punctuation and to make some small changes in spoken language accent into written language for a better comprehension:

Niye ahlaklı*,* namuslu ve düzgün bi*r* insan olmayı düşünmüyo*r*sun*?* Çok mu zor be insan*?!*

Then my translation:

Why don't you think of being a moral, virtuous and honest man? Hey man, is it too difficult?


İyi çeviriler!


----------



## Mariachristina

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba Mariachristina,
> 
> First I have to add the punctuation and to make some small changes in spoken language accent into written language for a better comprehension:
> 
> Niye ahlaklı*,* namuslu ve düzgün bi*r* insan olmayı düşünmüyo*r*sun*?* Çok mu zor be insan*?!*
> 
> Then my translation:
> 
> Why don't you think of being a moral, virtuous and honest man? Hey man, is it too difficult?
> 
> 
> İyi çeviriler!


Çok tesekkur ederim


----------



## kenandemirel

Why don't you think of being a moral, virtuous and decent man? Man alive, is it too difficult!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

late, but here anyways

Niye ahlaklı namuslu ve düzgün bi insan olmayı düşünmüyosun. Çokmu zor be insan."

Why do not you try and be a righteous, graceful person. Is it too difficult ?


----------



## Mariachristina

kenandemirel said:


> Why don't you think of being a moral, virtuous and decent man? Man alive, is it too difficult!



Thank you very much indeed


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> late, but here anyways
> 
> Niye ahlaklı namuslu ve düzgün bi insan olmayı düşünmüyosun. Çokmu zor be insan."
> 
> Why do not you try and be a righteous, graceful person. Is it too difficult ?


Many thanks


----------

